# Treehouses



## High Desert (May 3, 2010)

Tough call, what do you do? I was involved in one of these in a previous jurisdiction. I don't care to take that path again.

http://cbs4denver.com/video/?id=69832@kcnc.dayport.com


----------



## Frank (May 3, 2010)

Avoid if at all possible--here it would be more likely that the building dept would get bashed in the press.

There is a Virginia building code code exemption for noncommercial nonmechanized playground and recreational equipment such as climbing bars and jungle gyms that can be used to exempt many small backyard tree houses from the code.

Also playhouses under 150 sq ft are exempt from permit, but still have to comply with the building code.

Unless get a complaint and plainly unsafe we leave them alone.


----------



## JBI (May 3, 2010)

I once met a Code Official who was being sued by a (former) friend. The friend had built his son a tree house. The Official knew about it but did not require a permit - it was exempt per local law as a small non-commercial accessory building. The son got hurt and the 'friend' decided it was the Code Officials fault! Ergo the 'former' friend status. What ever happened to personal responsibility...


----------



## Alias (May 3, 2010)

Our planning department would have a field day with this one.  City code would not allow it in the front yard.  I have already had the onerous task of red tagging a child's playhouse because it was in the front yard and too close to the street.

Sue, where the west still lives


----------



## Inspector 102 (May 3, 2010)

Once had a gentleman in the office asking about building approx. 200 SF in size. I tried to explain about monolithic foundations for accessory structures. After 10 minutes of explaining, the gentleman asked me " How do you keep the concrete up in the tree". I simply looked at him in disbelieve and had nothing to say. That does not happen very often. Have not addressed a treehouse since.


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 3, 2010)

Like Frank we do not address play houses unless we have a specific and valid complaint. I don't like being on the news!


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2010)

You think treehouses are bad.....try regulating the Salvation Army Angel Tree Program!!! Wanted a warehouse in retail sales...zoning didn't allow. They had already bought the building to use as warehouse....I received hate emails for several months....on the news..and of course the news only put on clips of me to make the city look stupid!!

Treehouse...Stay away...Far away!!!


----------



## cboboggs (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't agree more. RUN AWAY FAST. No good can come of it. We don't regulate playhouses (under 200 sq. ft.), tree houses, swingsets, or trampolines.


----------



## fatboy (May 4, 2010)

I dodged it using exception #1 of Section R105.2..........

1. One-story detached _accessory structures _used as tool and storage sheds, *playhouses and similar uses,* provided the floor area does not exceed 200 square feet (18.58 m2).

Don't even want to go there...........


----------



## GHRoberts (May 4, 2010)

I suppose some AHJ will try to regulate packing crates.

Just because something is constructed of wood and nails does not mean it falls under the building code.


----------



## RJJ (May 6, 2010)

I agree we should run away! far away! But should we?


----------

